# The Myths of Homeschooling



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 30, 2005)

Has anyone seen this blog series? I am curious what some thoughts are from the people here.



The Myths of Homeschooling #1



> Myth #1: If you don't homeschool your kids, you're not a good parent





> Myth #2: Homeschooling more actively involves parents in their children's educations





> Myth #3: The educational methodology behind most homeschooling curriculum is superior to the methodology used in public schools




The Myths of Homeschooling #2



> Myth #4: The ________________ method is by far the best way to homeschool kids





> Myth #5: A parent is a child's best teacher



The Myths of Homeschooling #3



> Myth #6: It is "more Christian" to homeschool





> Myth #7: Homeschooling protects our children





> Myth #8: Homeschooled children are smarter than their peers



The Myths of Homeschooling #4 (Conclusion)



> Homeschooling is not for everyone





> No one educational method reigns





> Don't despise the basics





> God is a God of grace





> Education is not the path to salvation


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 30, 2005)

Boy, addressing all these would be a reeaaally long reply. I'll take myth #2: 

Myth #2: Homeschooling more actively involves parents in their children's educations

This is not a myth! No matter how involved a parent is in their children's public or private education, it is not the same as actively TEACHING their child 8+ hours a day. Plus the prep time before. By nature of the beast the parent plays a much more active part in their child's education, and has a hands on understanding how each child learns. 

That said, I DO believe the statement under myth #4. "Homeschooling is not for everyone" 

Homeschooling is certainly an 'ideal' in my opinion, but not for everyone. 
Though it has great rewards for everyone, including the parent, it takes a lot of sacrifice and commitment : and if the parent does not have the time/energy/ability to not only prepare and teach the lessons, but plan activities (social and outreach, lifeskills, etc.) for their children, it will end up cheating everyone involved.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 30, 2005)

I will comment on this later...

for now this smiley will have to do....


----------



## JohnV (Sep 30, 2005)

This makes it sound like myths are a myth.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Myth #4: The beer method is by far the best way to homeschool kids



You left one blank... I filled it in for you Christopher.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Did you mean this or this? 



> The account books for the Percy family of Northumberland reveal that in 1512 the lord and lady shared a quart of beer and a quart of wine each day for breakfast. Their two children in the nursery, aged about 8 and 10, shared a quart of beer at breakfast.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > The account books for the Percy family of Northumberland reveal that in 1512 the lord and lady shared a quart of beer and a quart of wine each day for breakfast. Their two children in the nursery, aged about 8 and 10, shared a quart of beer at breakfast.



_A part of this complete breakfast. It's magically delicious!_


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Beer was the Plymouth settlers' favorite beverage. Beer was their water.

sorry for getting so off topic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Aye, I'll join you in the Puritan Pub for further discussion!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 1, 2005)

Where's a smiley shaking its head when you need one??

LOL, only on the PB could a homeschooling discussion turn into a beer discussion!


----------

